# Sticky  Please READ : FLICKR ISSUE



## David-80

Guys, 

mulai malam tadi, hotlinking dari flickr.com di block karena ada beberapa users SSC kita yang link pictures dari flickr tanpa memberi credit.

the good news, mereka sudah komunikasi dengan pihak skyscrapercity dan bersedia untuk menghapus ban hotlinking mereka ke skyscrapercity.com

dengan syarat.

1. tolong beri *credit* pictures, jika gambar itu bukan milik anda, apabila sumber gambar tersebut dari flickr, tolong di beli link gambar tersebut atau web flickr yang bersangkutan (baik gambar sendiri/gambar orang lain)

2. para users yang pernah posting dari flickr, tolong di *edit picture nya dan di hapus,* untuk langkah berikutnya, ikuti perintah pertama.

3. Jika kurang jelas silahkan mengunjungi http://www.flickr.com/guidelines.gne untuk flickr.com hotlinking guide.


terima kasih atas kerjasama nya dan mari kita berharap masalah ini cepat selesai. :cheers:

David-80


----------



## hildalexander

^^ read carefully.... itu berarti klaim atas apap pun, kalau bukan karya sendiri, dilarang....bukankah memang harus seperti itu? credit harus dicantumkan bila foto yg digunakan adalah karya cipta orang lain?


----------



## eurico

Hanya orang tidak berpendidikan saja yang tidak mengerti hal tersebut


----------



## sayaka

Dan pastinya tidak hanya berlaku untuk Flickr aja, tp semua sumber (imageshack, tinypic, dll... termasuk FB) :cheers:


----------



## eurico

Saya, sayaka, princearchibald, nenek genit dan beberapa teman yg lain pernah mengungkap ini. Ada salah satu user yg klonengan nampaknya posting gambar byk bgt geber gambar di banyak thread juga setelah kami telusuri ternyata gambar2 itu dia ambil dari account flicker atau image hosting yg lain-lupa saya. Akhirnya kita crosscheck ke pemilik aslinya apa bener dia sendiri yg posting gambar2 itu di ssc, ternyata tidak. Kemudian dia lgsg masuk ke ssc dan mengingatkan ke forumer ssc tsb untuk minta ijin dulu dan mencantumkan credit jika mw posting foto2 dia lg di ssc.


----------



## bharadya

^^ Sejauh ini aku selalu cantumin nama pemilik foto kalo masukin foto milik orang lain/perusahaan lain, meskipun yg bersangkutan ga punya akun SSC. 

Say Haram to Piracy!


----------



## Jungle_surf

bagi yang bisa teknik edit "WATERMARK" bisa langsung di-tempelin ke photo karyanya sendiri pabila ingin di share ke mana aja, baek di SSC, forum laen, any webs, bahkan FB sekalipun
biar nggak gampang di-klik kanan (save as) oleh tangan2 yang nggak bertanggung jawab 
en lumayan geram sih kalo karya kita digandakan tanpa seizin kitanya (soalnya gw juga pernah ngalamin kayak gitu) hno:


----------



## rilham2new

I've been slapped on my butt for this issue a few times before... that's why I find that crediting others' work are important.

PS: I already tasted my very own bittersweet medicine ...


----------



## ChazTumbelaka

Untuk yang punya account Flickr patut bersuka hati karena Flickr sekarang sudah menyediakan 1 Terabyte Free untuk fasilitas photo/picture upload..... yeayyyy :banana:


----------



## Indonesian

Kinerja lapan di masa depan


----------



## Andy Liany

Alhamdulillah selama ini saya posting foto dari kamera pribadi pake hosting imageshuck kalopun nyomot dari foto di sosmed saya pake caption dibawah Credit to atau sumber... Oh iya min hosting photobucket knp disuspend ya?


----------



## Joklen

Kl pakai google photo bs tidak ya


----------



## Andy Liany

Joklen said:


> Kl pakai google photo bs tidak ya


Bisa bung.. Ada forumer yg udh nyobain pake hosting google photo cuman sy radak bingung pas nyobain


----------



## wahyugss

permisi bro mau tanya.
kalau mau upload dari fb bagaimana ya ?
kemaren coba kok gak keluar gambarnya.
terimakasih sebelummnya


----------

